# why do we live here AGAIN



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

The other post seems to have disappeared,,why do we all choose to live here? This is aimed at those living here fulltime,because the perspective can be different. Also it shows who has made the commitment and sacrifices for this.


----------

